# Alessandra Ambrosio - Moschino Resort 2017 LIVE Event in Los Angeles, California 06/10/ 2016 (3x)



## pool21 (11 Juni 2016)




----------



## ass20 (11 Juni 2016)

Thanks for Alessandra


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2016)

Thanks for hot Ale! :thumbup:


----------



## yavrudana (11 Juni 2016)

thank you.


----------



## maxatpaylashmak (10 Aug. 2016)

Beauty of Italy!


----------



## do_der_penner (16 Aug. 2016)

sehr schöne bilder...hübsche frau


----------



## tomvic (17 Aug. 2016)

Thanks for Ale!

-tomvic


----------

